

Tell HN: you help me code, I'll help you design - sgdesign

I'm a designer (http://sachagreif/com) and entrepreneur (http://folyo.me).<p>I am currently working on a new project, and I'm looking for a developer to help me out. Since this is a personal project, I don't have much funds and I realize I probably won't be able to afford a great developer. So instead, I would like to offer my own skills in exchange.<p>So if you've got your own personal project or startup, I'll be glad to help you with its identity, visual design, and interaction design.<p>Things I've designed: Sharypic (http://sharypic.com), RubyMotion (http://rubymotion.com), CodeYear (http://codeyear.com), and more (http://sachagreif.com/work/)<p>If you're interested, there's more info here: http://sachagreif.com/help-me-build-stuff/<p>Looking forward to hearing from you!
======
burlyman
Hmm, bad timing. I could help you, and I would like to, your project is
interesting enough and I badly need design help in other projects. But I don't
have that kind of time you're asking for, won't have it until next year. Keep
tweeting about it, I might be able to join at a later stage if you still need
it.

------
trueneverland
This sound awful to say but I can't help you but would love to pick your brain
on design anyway if you're open to it. Particularly since I have no background
on the stuff you're looking for.

~~~
sgdesign
Sure, ask away!

~~~
trueneverland
I've been trying to get into design, particularly starting with photoshop...
But a ton of the material are geared towards photography editing. The few
tutorials I was able to find that were web related where difficult to follow.
What would you suggest as a good starting point from someone who doesn't know
how to use photoshop (or any other tools) at all, that would be more relevant
to web design.

I did find some website tutorials online but I'm not sure they are helpful or
maybe its just I'm not getting it.

~~~
sgdesign
I'd suggest downloading some design freebies (you can start here:
<http://sachagreif.com/the-design-freebies-list/> ) and "reverse-engineering"
them in Photoshop. Also, just look at other designer's portfolios and work you
can learn most of what you know simply by analysing great work.

~~~
trueneverland
The problem is I don't know how to use photoshop lol. I prefer visual
tutorials but youtube vids are severely lacking. The ones I find, are very
photo centric as opposed to website design centric. Alternatively a good
photoshop book for web design would be nice but I haven't come by one that is
specific enough on learning photoshop

~~~
sgdesign
How about <http://methodandcraft.com/>?

The thing is, there's no such thing as "website design centric" techniques in
Photoshop, except maybe the effects palette (but you can learn 90% of that
just by playing around with the options).

The effects palette aside, all you need for web design is the typographic
tools, vector shapes, and rulers (to set up your grid). So you can basically
learn the technical aspect of "Photoshop for web design" in 30 minutes.

~~~
trueneverland
Thanks, I'll check that site out!

------
one-two
tell us more about your project, complexity, schedule, platform.

~~~
sgdesign
The project is basically building a HN clone. So it should not be overly
complex, although I'm not underestimating the work it'll take to build a
polished product either.

As for the schedule, I'd like to start as soon as possible but I can be
flexible. And the platform is up to you, although I have a strong preference
for Ruby/Rails as I'm already somewhat familiar with it myself. And I'm also
looking to use a JS framework on the client side, like Knockout or Ember for
example.

~~~
hcho
Are you aware of the fact that HN is open source? There's also Reddit and
Lamernews. You can pick one and re-skin for your purposes I suppose.

~~~
sgdesign
I am well aware of this, but Arc doesn't seem like a very popular language.. I
could adapt Lamernews I suppose, I'll have to look into it. But in any case,
the customisations I have in mind will probably require some outside coding
help.

------
troygoode
Hi Sacha. I fit the profile you're looking for and this comes at an opportune
time for my own project. I sent you a message via your site's Contact form.
Let's chat!

------
sgdesign
Here's the link to more details about the project:
<http://sachagreif.com/help-me-build-stuff/>

------
tim_moon
I'm interested in helping out, and sent you a message via your site's contact
form. Personally, really having fun with Node.JS, Socket.IO, and MongoDB :)

------
jameswyse
I don't have the time to help but I'm a huge fan of your design work, good
luck!

~~~
sgdesign
thanks!

------
krmmalik
how bad/new are you to coding? i'm not that great myself but really want to
improve my design skills. coding i think i could master overtime. design
however seems like a constant uphill struggle.

~~~
sgdesign
I would be glad to answer any specific questions you have regarding design, if
I can help.

~~~
krmmalik
Yes please. I have put some mock screens together and would love some feedback
on them. I know where the improvements are requirement but i could do with
some guidance on what direction to take.

------
tekknolagi
Hi! I'd love to help you out. Left a note in your contact form.

------
krmmalik
actually. please ignore my response.my reply was premature. your post didnt
load correctly on my mobile app till now. i dont have the skills to help you.
sorry.

------
zeet2020
hi

i am fair developer, i am not a expert but i can code some bit and piece here
and there. always interested in new projects

------
orangethirty
Why Rails? Why a JS heavy front end?

~~~
sgdesign
Rails because I'm already familiar with it, and a JS heavy front-end because
it will let me take on more of the work myself and depend less on the
developer.

------
ChronoGawd
Good luck man... Honestly.

